# Can I driver Audi A3 for UberX



## Uber699 (Mar 8, 2015)

I am in Australia and want to get a car for uberx.
The requirement is a 4 door less than 9 years old car.
The car I want to use is Audi A3 2009 hatchback which is a 5 door car. Can I use that?
I asked uber but they replied your car needs to meet all the requirements.
I just want to know can I use a 5 door car? Or it has to be 4 door only?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Every market seems to be different, so it's up to them, but I don't see why not for X. My Mazda 3 is a hatchback with "5 doors", gives more headroom in the back with plenty of cargo room. I just don't think a hatchback would fit as a Plus or Black.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber699 said:


> I am in Australia and want to get a car for uberx.
> The requirement is a 4 door less than 9 years old car.
> The car I want to use is Audi A3 2009 hatchback which is a 5 door car. Can I use that?
> I asked uber but they replied your car needs to meet all the requirements.
> I just want to know can I use a 5 door car? Or it has to be 4 door only?


I'm in US but I drive a kia soul which is technically a hatchback.


----------



## Uber699 (Mar 8, 2015)

Moofish said:


> Every market seems to be different, so it's up to them, but I don't see why not for X. My Mazda 3 is a hatchback with "5 doors", gives more headroom in the back with plenty of cargo room. I just don't think a hatchback would fit as a Plus or Black.


Thanks. I think it's all right.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If they say 4 dr then they mean 4dr not 5dr.

Every market is slightly different.

4drs are.not hugely popular in the UK for example.

A lot of Private Hire vehicles are hatchbacks, estates and MPVs like the Galaxy.

But Uber only allowed hatchbacks and saloons.


----------

